# barbell rows over or under grip???



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

*barbell rows over or under grip???*​
overhand grip 4961.25%underhand grip 3138.75%or am a woose & don't do them00.00%


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

not long ago there was a poll asking how much you could bent over row, it got me thinking when doing bent over barbell rows do you prefare to use an overhand or underhand grip?????

i always done underhand grip but switched to overhand as found it less stressful on bicep tendons which were sore by the end of back workout & dont have any problems now (i know this aint the only reason for sore tendons back exercises all coz some stress to biceps)

WHAT A GREAT EXERCISE :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

I do both.


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Underhand for me, but I don't tend to use a barbbell, we have a special bespoke machine in my gym that I use, I could tell you about it, but id have to kill you


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

personally I do mine overhand


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

overhand aswell for me


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Do both...


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Underhand for me...


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

overhand one week -- underhand the next as i like to keep a variety:thumb:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

overhand


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Both, I like the feel of underhand grip as it hits my biceps and lower traps more.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i normaly do underhand as i find it more comftable but am now starting to do overhand aswel


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Stronger with underhand but prefer overhand as is better for the lats... as already said, underhand shifts some of the work to the traps and biceps. Like heavy single arm db rows best of all rowing exercises though.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Underhand, but am going to start overhand tomorrow.


----------



## ivangg (Sep 16, 2009)

For me the better one is underhand.When Iam doing it I feel more better stretching.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Overhand, thumbless.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

overhand, thumbless is the way it should be done


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

I do overhand and then underhand as a superset. Really hits boths parts of the lats and burns fat at the same time.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I mix it up.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

vary between them to hit different areas


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Underhand, biceps are in a much stronger position.

It was good enough for Dorian, its good enough for me.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

overhand when im going heavy some times do under hand with an ez bar at the end of back workout.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dorian? most videos ive seen him always do overhand... except he did pulldowns reverse


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

BigDom86 said:


> overhand, thumbless is the way it should be done


I would think underhand would be safer and allow you to go heavier when you dont use thumbs.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> overhand, thumbless is the way it should be done


 I agree! :thumbup1:

Underhand puts too much strain on my forearms!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> dorian? most videos ive seen him always do overhand... except he did pulldowns reverse


He did that as he had a bicep injury one year from underhand.

The injury wasn't due to the movement itself, but pushing too hard in contest prep.

If you read some of his interviews, he always states that underhand work was what he attributed his back to due to the biomechanical advantages it offered. Of course, it may not work for you. But it works for Dorian and I.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

One hand, under or over grip, both ways are easy.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

overhand and heavy (with straps)


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

overhand with a barbell and underhand with an ez bar


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> overhand, thumbless is the way it should be done


Thats the way i do my BB rows and deads

:thumbup1:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i do them overhand,simply because of my left bicep tendon injury from ages ago...underhand grip really exacerbates it and i'm pretty worried cos i feel the strain on my biceps that way is gonna tear em!!!

overhand for me!!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

there is no better way.... just do them both


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> i do them overhand,simply because of my left bicep tendon injury from ages ago...underhand grip really exacerbates it and i'm pretty worried cos i feel the strain on my biceps that way is gonna tear em!!!
> 
> *overhand for me*!!!!


Overhand every time for me,i have seen too many wannabee turkeys doing underhand with sh1t form...low and behold...a nice black bunched up bicep...no thanks.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i havent done barbell rows for ages, always find t bar to be miles better, and db row the best back builder bar none!!!


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

i do both!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ive never even tried it under arm :/


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i cant do underhand because i always feel pain in my hand when i do it, underhand for me


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

overhand i find forearm gets it underhand bicep so i do both :thumb:


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

i do both, started underhand just this week.. :beer:


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

I do both as it targets slightly different areas of the back/lats. When doing underhand grip i usually go for reps rather than heavy due to the increased risk of bicep injury.


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Personally i do them with overhand grip.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Do both-over hand when targeting my traps, under hand for my lats (also do close grip for these)


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

got abit of pain in my back after doing barbell rows this morning, i believe i had correct form after educating myself on videos the night befor, did 3 sets of 8 - 10 reps, pritty much after finishing my sets ive now got a pain in the middle of my back on either side of the spine where the muscle starts ,

this was followed by 3 sets of 8 reps of wide grip pull ups, i must admit its the first time ive ever done these so im thinking it may be because of this.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Underhand, biceps are in a much stronger position.
> 
> It was good enough for Dorian, its good enough for me.


x2 - same with lat pulldowns as well


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I go for underhand grip, it gives better thickness to my back. However I do use overhand grip sometimes.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Graham Mc said:


> got abit of pain in my back after doing barbell rows this morning, i believe i had correct form after educating myself on videos the night befor, did 3 sets of 8 - 10 reps, pritty much after finishing my sets ive now got a pain in the middle of my back on either side of the spine where the muscle starts ,
> 
> this was followed by 3 sets of 8 reps of wide grip pull ups, i must admit its the first time ive ever done these so im thinking it may be because of this.


 I got a 'pain' in my lower back when I first started to BB row, I think it was just more of an ache where I hadn't done them before. No pain, no gain but make sure you're keeping correct form to avoid injury.


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

their isn't a better way to do it.. they just target diff areas of the back.. underhand targets the lats better. where over hand targets the rhomboids and trapezius


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

does using no thumbs target the lats better??


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

ollie_ollie said:


> does using no thumbs target the lats better??


if you want to target the back/lats better try holding the bar with just your finger. that will take out using your arms to lift it an use more your back.. you might have to go a bit lighter but it does work


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Underhand 1 week, Dorian style, hold at gut, lighter weight, then 2nd week heavy and overhand


----------

